# linux-ut2004-demo missing glibc 2.4



## node357 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello. Using FreeBSD 8.2 32-bit, I installed linux-ut2004-demo from ports, but when trying to run it get the error message:

```
./ut2004-bin: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libX11.so.6)
```
What have I missed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you have the Linux compatibility layer installed and the kernel module loaded?

You should have 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf and you should see 
	
	



```
6    3 0xffffffff814e3000 41178    linux.ko
```
 in the output of [cmd=]kldstat[/cmd].


----------



## zspider (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you read all the instructions when you installed it? Because ever since I came to FreeBSD I wondered why linux-defcon and linux-uplink did not work and assumed that they were just neglected. I tried installing it today and saw a thing about a procfs when the install finished, as soon as I did those three simple things it worked:stud:e


----------



## node357 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, sorry I'm late to reply. Linux module is loaded, and I mounted procfs as root, but the error persists.


----------



## zspider (Jul 11, 2011)

Is that library present in the appropriate folder under the compat folder where the Linux files are? If it is not you will have to find it somewhere and put it in the folder, if there is a newer one than the one it asks for make a symbolic link to the current version in the folder.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

```
root@williscorto:~#pkg_info -W /compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6
/compat/linux/lib/libc.so.6 was installed by package linux_base-f10-10_4
```

So, make sure emulators/linux_base-f10 is installed.


----------

